# Random Title Generator....



## servenvolley212 (Oct 16, 2013)

Don't know if this particular one has ever made it over here, but I saw it on Reddit a few days ago.

Random Story Title Generator

It's been fun running through them and thinking of stories to match.


----------



## Dragev (Oct 18, 2013)

Yeah, I can imagine there are some opportunities in titles like;
"The Dance that Would Ride Hare"
"Aztec Lamia of Mata Hari"
"The Dawn that Murdered the Brain"
"The Highway Wax"
"Lovecract is grisly" (so true)
"The Chain of the Bangkok Atomic Casket"

and my favourite; "Odin Chases Birthday Present"


----------



## Eagle (Oct 20, 2013)

I just got 'Chained to Run'. That's actually a pretty decent title.


----------



## Ireth (Oct 20, 2013)

"The Gun of the Logical Dragons" and "The Highway the Stars Owned" are my faves so far. 

EDIT: Ooh, "The Future's Boudicca". Could be a fun time travel story.


----------



## Eagle (Oct 20, 2013)

Ireth said:


> "The Gun of the Logical Dragons" and "The Highway the Stars Owned" are my faves so far.
> 
> EDIT: Ooh, "The Future's Boudicca". Could be a fun time travel story.



Yay Wales! (I might have been hatched in Wales...)


----------



## Dragev (Oct 21, 2013)

"The Hearts of Clockwork Children" sounds like a Steampunk mashup of Asimov and Philip K. Dick 
For anyone writing cheesy pulp stories, this is a goldmine!


----------



## Scribble (Oct 21, 2013)

Dragev said:


> "The Hearts of Clockwork Children" sounds like a Steampunk mashup of Asimov and Philip K. Dick
> For anyone writing cheesy pulp stories, this is a goldmine!



The Hearts of Clockwork Children is awesome, I already have a story in my head!

I had a few interesting ones:

The Curse that Could Not Run
Houdini Screams Boudica ...?
God of Atlantis
Beyond the Flapping Fog
Hanging the Piper
The Edible Quantum Home
For Heaven with a Cloven Hoof


----------



## Kn'Trac (Oct 21, 2013)

Here are some of my inspiring titles:

Ghoul's Crypt
Murder Shakespeare
The Paradox of the Caverns
Garden of (the) Demon
A Tree of Inverness
Embraced by Skunk
The Sleepers of Lead Tiger
Bridge's Scream
Out of the Edge
The Fallen Bloodstained Fiend
The Cemetery of Unknown Fiend
Ultimate Mind

some more complicated titles:

From a Cape with a Childhood
The Sip that Shall Not Trick
The Faerie of Forever She
Metronome Inverness


----------



## Svrtnsse (Oct 21, 2013)

Above the Mountain of the Atomic Highway

I find this quite an inspiring phrase.


----------



## GeekDavid (Oct 21, 2013)

Maybe someone should start a challenge to write a story to go with one of those random titles...


----------



## Rinzei (Oct 21, 2013)

Some that I've liked...

The Survivors that Hung the Blade
The Poisoned Silent Daughter
The Avenger of the Steam-Powered Whispering Life (Sequel to "The Hearts of Clockwork Children" maybe?)
The God of Grisly Cry
Survivors, Fall
Compendium Into Red Marquis de Sade
The Hate the Dweller Lied
Imitation Edge
The Wrath After the Childhood (Existential non-fiction?)
Evening Dawn, Evening Mind


----------



## servenvolley212 (Oct 21, 2013)

Been playing with it some today, looking for some inspiration.  A few that struck me:

"The Grisly Poisoned God" (This one is solid. Really solid.)

"Frankenstein's Asylum" (Seems like some good theming here.)

"The Gentleman Moon" (I like it. Not sure why.)


"Journey in Wayward Sorcery" (Humor and fantasy?)

"Under the Copper Crypt"

"Had Jenny Everywhere" (...er...maybe that one is best-suited elsewhere)

"The Caesar of the Daylight Birthday Present" (uh....wut?)


----------



## Jackarandajam (Oct 23, 2013)

Blonde Runs Brother
Patch and Corpse
Fight Haunted
Sleeper is Hideous...

I LOVE this thing!!


----------



## Dragev (Oct 23, 2013)

GeekDavid said:


> Maybe someone should start a challenge to write a story to go with one of those random titles...


Oh yeah! Dibs on "The Crown of Hairy Dragons"


----------



## Dragev (Oct 31, 2013)

Is it me or did it suddenly get grim on me?
"Under the black bus"? "With a Crypt with a Future" ?? Is this thing trying to tell me something?

"Manuscript is Hideous" is also needlessly critical...


----------



## Jackarandajam (Oct 31, 2013)

Dragev said:


> Is it me or did it suddenly get grim on me?
> "Under the black bus"? "With a Crypt with a Future" ?? Is this thing trying to tell me something?
> 
> "Manuscript is Hideous" is also needlessly critical...



Ah Dragev, but its a TITLE generator, not a fortune cookie... "Manuscript is hideous" could be a hilarious "post-NaNoWriMo but pre-editing" short story, describing a writers disgust with some of his own hurried, late night work. 

"With a crypt, with a future"' huh? Sounds like somebody bought a crypt and then found out death wasnt so imminent... Or maybe woke up in one.... DUH DUH DUUUUUUH!!!!!

Under the black bus... Nah, that's just really morbid.


----------



## Dragev (Nov 6, 2013)

"With a crypt, with a future" could be a dark humorous advert by an enterprising undertaker  



Jackarandajam said:


> Ah Dragev, but its a TITLE generator, not a fortune cookie...


I'm quite happy about that; "Monster-God Changed the Sky" and "Eons in Daylight Horror" would *not* have brightened my day!


----------



## Jtn46 (Nov 20, 2013)

The Tragic Sunny Comb, huh? Lol. Some of these are good though! I might try to write short stories with them.


----------



## Writeking (Nov 28, 2013)

I Love this one. The Twenty Radient Fangs


----------



## Foah (Nov 28, 2013)

> Special Asylum



Totally a sequel to One flew over the cuckoo's nest lol.


----------



## UnknownCause (Nov 30, 2013)

...
I think maybe I played with this for too long.
I found a lot of good ones!
Feel free to use these or parts of these..
I might take them though.
Just saying.

Having The Slab
Empire Borrowed
Undead Hours
From Madness Comes Fear
From The Dream
A Cup of Hand
Into the North
Forgetting the Murder
Came to Hang
Trade Killed
Sun's Legacy
Chained to Own
Came by Wolf
Cold Life Of Terror
Speaking of The Paradox
Kill Gentleman
Into the Window
The Party Jars
Things Fall
Imaginary Drapes
Wolves Tower
The Flower Age
Tricked Song
Exile in the South
Murdering the Moon
The Shadows and The Scream
The Dancing Queen
The Madness of The Silver Circus
Crystal Goblet
Tiger Inheritance
The Boy and The Bishop


----------



## Saigonnus (Dec 1, 2013)

Jackarandajam said:


> Under the black bus... Nah, that's just really morbid.



Not necessarily, could be about a post-apocalyptic story about a kid that has lived in the sewers his whole life, just beneath a bus depot for decommissioned buses and simply looks up at the bus and wonders what life above ground would have been like.


----------



## psychotick (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi,

I've been struggling with a title for my current WIP - and hey presto on my twentieth or so click I got "The Doom That Embraced the Paladins." It's almost workable!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## The Construct (Dec 11, 2013)

*Some of these are really inspiring!*
The Mars the Men Chased _(Sci-fi stuff about going to Mars?)_
The Memory that Shall Own Life _(This one just sounds cool and maybe kinda eldritch)_
Claim of Ash _(High fantasy, "heir to the throne" sort of deal)_
Manhattan With (a) Muddy Highway _(This one seems more like a dramatic story)_
After the Flame _(Self-explanatory. Something's gone up in flames and the chars must deal with the aftermath)_
A Silver Kitchen Above Space _(Culinary Heaven!)_
On the Dragons _(High fantasy about dragon-riders)_
The Fire the Devil Owned _(Some evil stuff going down)_
Tartarus Room _(Makes me think of sci-fi, not sure why)_
The Reaper that Must Not Hang _(Why not?! The question just cries out to be answered!)_
Forgetting the Revolution _(Why is the revolution being forgotten? Why can't it be?)_
The Stranger that Shall Not Be _(Existential Weirdness)_
The Tale of (a/the?) Iron Angel _(Sci-fi/Steampunk, Robotic angels (maybe a superhero), what's not to like?)_
The House Under the Ash _(Is the house burned down, or is there literally another house under there? Both?)_
Odin is Aztec _(Combine the Norse and Aztec pantheons! Inspired!)_
The Fox that Could Not Go _(Sounds like a fairytale!)_
Bloodstained Intentions _(Someone's out for blood! Great analogy for murderousness)_

*This one seems more like a command than a title:*
Laugh Human _(And I did)_

*EDIT: This is so addictive! Here's a couple more I liked:*
Hitler Bites _(Hitler's a vampire/werewolf!)_
The We and the Future _(Kinda poetic. Cool sci-fi)_
Laughed Imaginary _(Laughing at something so it stops existing? Crazy!)_
The Thieves's Exile _(High fantasy. Some thieves. In exile)_
The Steam that Tricked the City _(Intelligent steam? Steampunk? Imagine)_
The Voice of the Secret Hate _(Being of pure anger is talking. Psychological fantasy, maybe?)_
Built Children _(ROBOTS!)_
The Valley of (the) Nomadic Tree(s) _(ENTS!)_
The Voice Above the Forever Sea _("Is that you, God?")_

*Now I better close it before I do more!*


----------



## Ruby (Dec 13, 2013)

This is brilliant, but strangely compulsive: I'll just have one more go... :smile: Best ones were:
Dreams of Revenge
Dogs in the Flower
The Quantum Monster-God
Haunted in the Sherlock Holmes
Heaven into Midnight Agoroman
The Manor of Frozen Claim
Circus Goblins
Mad Bones Under Manhattan


----------



## Ruby (Dec 13, 2013)

This sounds intriguing!


----------



## Yellow (Dec 15, 2013)

Here go my finds:

The Watcher and the Dance (something about a cold, gritty veteran developing a paternal bond to a young dancer)
Tricked by science (mad scientist thinks he's working on a time machine, finds out it's a trans-dimensional transporter instead, gets lost, hilarity ensues)
Zamboula saw the aliens 
Beyond the corpse (something something looking for the meaning of life as a dead spirit)

This is fun.


----------



## JRFLynn (Dec 19, 2013)

Some that made me LOL:

Equation Forgot the Gunfighter (No nonsense cowboy vs diabolical scientists)
The Shadow of the Flapping Forever Departed (A sappy goth romance)
The Labyrinth For the Grisly Children (a horror story with moral lessons?)
Murdered by Edge (mystery thriller: death by papercut)
Grave Died (zombies?)
The Peter Pan the Cinderella Changed (man-child made responsible)
Invisible Skunk (fail Superhero, or mutant skunk?)
The Watcher of the Dead-Alive Protest (more zombies!)


----------



## Nagash (Dec 20, 2013)

Fun instrument ! 

Actually got some decent titles...

"The Voice of the Mesa"
"The Red Ash"


----------



## TheMirrorMage (Dec 23, 2013)

Certainly gave a few laughs:

"Drag Satan"
"At The Wind of the Consuming Napoleon" - pretty sure this will have been a comedy sketch at some point
"The Moonlit Dancing Doctor Jeckyll"
"A Mistletoe of Sherlock Holmes"

However, the last one does suggest an interesting plot.


----------



## Gryphos (Jan 12, 2014)

"The Alexander the Great that Chained the Feet" wtf

"The Human Gunfighter" as opposed to?

"My Detective, My Apocalypse" stubborn, I see

"Greek Cthulhu" that I actually wanna see

"The Ghost that Fought the Devil" sounds like a bad action film


----------



## Reaver (Jan 12, 2014)

Here are some titles that I think are pretty cool:


The Cold Secret Path

The Doom the Heroes Tricked

The Soul Into the Faerie

Brother Owns Thunder

Dragons Seduced

The Unrequited Stars

Dome of Ash

The Voice and the Brother

Golden Blight of Beasts

Paradox's Darkness

The Fae Moonlight

The Quantum Crows

Time Beyond Third Tiger

House in Closing Edge


----------



## HUnewearl Shiro (Jan 23, 2014)

"Consuming Bullet of Demon" strikes me as a good anime title.

"Peter Pan Came" hah.

"Silent Carnival, Silent Girl" I really like this one.


----------



## Shreddies (Jan 24, 2014)

Some titles that stood out for me after (a few) dozen tries: 

WattPain (_sounds like an attempt at a bad pun_)
Vengeance with a Tree (_Nature strikes back!_)
Into the Clockwork Reaper (_Not bad, actually_)
The Hare's Cemetery
Changed by Equation
Sea's Hymn
Third March, Third Protest
Borrowed Neighbors
The Gods that Borrowed the Gun (_gods vs gods in a spaghetti western!_)
Link, Speak (_I laughed so hard at this one_)
Drapes Speaks Doom
Shattered Idol of Intention
A Monster of Fear
The Invisible Guest (_Sounds like a story told from the perspective of a beggar everyone ignores_)
Built to Lie (_A story about a conman?_)
Suicide of Nails (_the sudden death of laborers spells doom for an empire!_)
The Blog that Could Lie (_A blog that is cursed so everyone believe's it, no matter how ludicrous its claims are_)
Patch's Thing (_Sounds like a precious thing owned by a simple creature_)
Urban Jars
Die Boy (_Sounds like a super-hero whose powers revolve around D&D_)
The Neighbors that Must Forget (_What did they see!?_)
Cthulhu Forgot the Patch (_An eldritch abomination tries his hand (tentacle) at game development!_)
The Brother the Priestess Rode (_good lord, it sounds like a horrible harlequin romance novel_)
Last Childhood, Last Casket
The Orchid Law (_Spy thriller?_)
The Men the Asylum Chased
Murdering the Fish
Hollywood's Prey
Kill Lady MacBeth

and finally two separate titles, but I was laughing in tears when I saw them pop up:
Mistletoe is Automatic and The Woman is Hairy

This is fun!


----------



## chaos (Apr 7, 2014)

well i got
"The Mountain of Frozen Dragon"
so iguess every once and a while there will be some good names


----------



## Rinzei (Apr 7, 2014)

I just saw this again and generated some new ones which I liked:

The Gods that Trick Trees
The Death in the Graveyard
Madness is Eternal
After the Time of the Cosmic Moon
The Mirror that Could Be
Murder Guest
Demon Screams Rabbit
The Gothic Room
Owned by Voice
The Big Bad Wolf that Would Not Run
Nowhere is Final
Owned Prey
Second Opportunity
The Detective that Fought the Reaper


EDIT: After reading Shreddie's "Link, Speak" one, I got "Mask and Link" - coincidence??


----------



## Snowpoint (Apr 7, 2014)

The Plan From the Marquis de Sade

The Plan of the Secret Steam-Powered Mystery

The Manuscript that Must Not Dream

That third one, Lovecraft maybe?


----------



## Trick (Apr 7, 2014)

The Woodcarver the Amulet Built (Awesome juxtaposition)

Hairy Priestess, Hairy Mountain (Not sure if this is funny or inappropriate)

Apocalypse is Dancing (Love this and would read it)

Mozart in Clutching Shadows (Could be a symphony or even an historical fiction)

Law and Lady MacBeth (Sounds like an odd text book)

Hitler's Atlantis (Sounds like a sequel to Iron Sky)

Died by Faerie (I like it… not sure why)

Edit: had to add this: Strange Heroes In Delicate Bites (The new Hannibal movie!)

Edit 2: 

Life in Unseen Opportunity (so true)

The Reaper that Was the Silence (great magic assassin book)

... must break away... It's calling me back... I'm done, I promise... kinda

And Edit 3: Missing God, Missing Sword (totally would read this)


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 8, 2014)

"Shreddies - Some titles that stood out for me after (a few) dozen tries:" 


"Sea's Hymn" -- I actually like this one, it could be a tale of Merfolk! and the God Titan... must not forget him!

"Borrowed Neighbors" -- For the _Adult_ reader! xxx

"The Gods that Borrowed the Gun (_gods vs gods in a spaghetti western!_)" -- This made me giggle

"Drapes Speaks Doom" -- Err, creepy window coverings, perhaps faux horror?

"Shattered Idol of Intention" -- Love gone wrong.

"The Invisible Guest (_Sounds like a story told from the perspective of a beggar everyone ignores_)" -- Or a great ghost story!

"Built to Lie (_A story about a conman?_)" -- Why do I envision Madonna in her cone bra when I read this?

"Patch's Thing (_Sounds like a precious thing owned by a simple creature_)" -- Or a creature's simple precious thing.

"The Brother the Priestess Rode (_good lord, it sounds like a horrible harlequin romance novel_)" -- OH my! 

"Murdering the Fish" -- A PETA special novella!

"Hollywood's Prey" -- A tale of gilded dreams gone bad, the lure of the silver screen on young people.

"Kill Lady MacBeth" -- College student on a rant? Apparently failed Shakespeare 101?

"and finally two separate titles, but I was laughing in tears when I saw them pop up:
Mistletoe is Automatic and The Woman is Hairy" -- SMH!

"This is fun! " I so agree!

I had to comment on these, they were really funny!


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 8, 2014)

Ok, I had to give it a go... HAHAHA. This is just what came up in the first few searches.

Out of the Sleepers of the Urban Stars -- An urban fantasy with pod people!

Chicago's Bridge -- An Architect's journey.

The Barsac of the Brother -- Conan's brother's tale revealed.

Had to Steal -- Biography of a Kleptomaniac.

The Vials Spawn -- Rose Mary's Baby remake, set in an in vitro clinic?

The Watcher Out of the Hieroglyph -- Imhotep returns!

Paradox Under Variable Manor -- The ghost of incorrect math problems fight for supremacy!

Gold and Nightmare -- A soon to be classic by Steven King.

The Aladdin of Amazing Abbey -- Downtown Abby Meets Ancient Persia

The Bloodstained Galvanic Men -- Set in Oz, the Tin Men war.

The Casket Madness -- A mortuary you are dying to get into!

From the Uncommon Fire -- A mages story of failure and triumph.

Cupid of Toad -- Because everyone needs some lovin'.

Detective Embraces Revenge -- Sherlock returns from the grave to slay bad PI novels everywhere.

Fighting the Captain Nemo -- Ellen DeGeneres' short story fan fic.

The Sky of Whispering Death -- I actually like this one.

Edit: 
The Missing Hairy Punch
The Feet of the Aristotle -- These made me laugh until I cried!


----------



## The Construct (Apr 8, 2014)

*Some of the best ones I got:*
Gold is Golden _(Yes. Yes it is.)_
Hang Hitler _(As it turns out: Hitler's alive! Having been in suspended animation/traveled through time, we've got to figure out what we're going to do with him.)_
With a Place with a Space _(I'm not sure. But it sounds good.)_
Killed Gods _(Not just dead gods. Killed gods.)_
The Damned Equation _(aka. Me doing my maths homework.)_
From the Age of the Variable Moon _(This just sounds cool. Think about it for a sec and see what you make of it.)_
A Shadow of Goblins _(Dark things come, lurking from their lairs, to take you away to who knows where.)_
The Paladins From the Shadow _(Not all heroes are good. Not all darkness is evil.)_
A Sun of Awakening _(Dawn breaks. Something is new. Is this a philosophical awakening, or a literal one?)_
A Cosmic Soul On Science _(An eldritch entity weighs in its opinion on modern theories.)_
A Priestess of Trade _(Capitalism becomes/is a religion! What would that be like?)_
The Desert's Jailer _(Widespread desertification is kept at bay by a wizard.)_
A Flame of Stars _(Harnessing the power of the stars themselves. Who knows what we may achieve.)_
Daughter of Guest _(Sounds like a placeholder name, like on a script. Nameless extra is unexpectedly given a bigger part.)_
Velvet Fox _(The velveteen rabbit better run!)_
The Hitler that Seduced the Peter Pan _(The weirdest fan-fic EVER.)_
Six Men of Darkness _(Six demons come to earth and assume human form for whatever reason. Good title.)_
Evolution Forgot _(It seems evolution missed something. Let's hope it's not too critical.)_
Under the Undead Death _(This isn't just any death. This is undead death.)_
A(The) Men of Nowhere _(Travelers, wanderers, nomads. Without land, without a nation, without a home. They are men of nowhere.)_
The Paradox Wind _(Someone causes some time-space trouble and now things are getting pretty screwy.)_
Beyond the Imaginary _(Like something out of Lovecraft. Strange things that couldn't be imagined. And so became real.)_
Imaginary Was the Revolution _(A cool line, rather than a title. The new leaders are just as bad as the old ones were.)_
Children Dragged the Monster _(The tables have turned!)_
The Shattered Doctor _(Oh dear, it seems the Doctor's having some problems.)_
Accusing Plant _(Don't know who to blame? Bring out the accusing plant! Won't tell you who did it, but you can still blame them.)_
Song of Ether _(This one's just nice. Sounds cool.)_
For the Monster-God of the Last Song _(Strange. Interesting. Cool.)_
The Childhood of the Second Ring _(The One Ring's baby brother. Let's hope evil doesn't run in the family.)_
Hare's Gambit _(The hare's pissed the tortoise hustled him. Now he's back with a vengeance.)_
The Hideous Science _(It's ALIVE! ALIIIIIIIIVE!!!)_
The Dream Edge _(Another one that's simply nice. Lots of potential.)_

*A couple really long and weirdly eclectic ones:*
Web of the Special Nomadic Sherlock Holmes 
The Alexander the Great of the Weaving Flapping Wolf
The Childhood of the Steam-Powered Consuming Punch

*Another command, a lot more sinister than the last:*
Die Human


----------



## evanator66 (Apr 8, 2014)

I tried it out, and this is what I got:
The Soldiers of the Six Lost Letters
Under a We with a Reckless
Time's Bloodline
The Riders of the Black Floor
The Hare the Tombstone Seduced

Utterly hilarious.


----------



## Shreddies (Apr 8, 2014)

The Blue Lotus said:


> Cupid of Toad -- Because everyone needs some lovin'.



Maybe it's about someone trying to help out all those princes' that were cursed by a wicked witch that didn't know the difference between frogs and toads?



Rinzei said:


> After reading Shreddie's "Link, Speak" one, I got "Mask and Link" - coincidence??



Sounds like a fan fic retelling of Majora's Mask. 

I rolled a few more and here's what stood out:

Chicago's Wind
Seduced by Terror - _(Horror novel or silly alien story?)_
We Went Through Time - _(Simple, straight forward, to the point)_
Pirate Opportunity
The Dawn of the Whispering Things - _(Definitely a horror novel)_
The Affair of Grisly Gateway
The Accidental Unfaithful Gun - _(A cursed gun that 'accidentally' kills its owners?)_
The River that Would Not Run - _(Does that mean it oozes instead?  )_
Dark Dead Without Atomic Heroes - _(Comic book!)_
He is Quantum - _(Another one)_
The Damned Strange Cold - _(This one made me laugh)_
The Scream's Home
Owned People
The Steam-Powered Grey Dragon - _(Building a giant steam powered dragon to fight other dragons! Epic!)_
Forgetting the Crows
Boudica in New Beast - _(Starring: Boudica!)_
Killed by Aladdin - _(Arabian Nights gone wrong)_
Odin Under Aztec Highway - _(Fantasy kitchen sink!)_
Marquis de Sade's Vengeance - _(Sequel to: 'The Plan From the Marquis de Sade' mentioned earlier)_
A Crypt of Wax - _(Horror in a wax museum!)_
Laughing Cthulhu - _(Lovecraft jokes!)_
The Next Atomic Madness - _(Lead up to a post apocalyptic story?)_
Bloodline's Adventure - _(An adventure spanning several generations?)_
The Vampiric Evolution
Unseen March of Wrath
The Forty Dead Birds
Survivors (and) Soldiers
The Farmhouse is Atomic - _(You'd think they'd settle for solar panels)_
Cold Options
The Consuming Atomic Daylight - _(Wow, ground zero for a nuke?)_
Beyond the Big Sea
The Witch's Rules - _(Straight-up fairytale. Sweet!)_
The Dragon Birthday Present - _(Children's story of a little girl looking for a dragon to give to her sibling?)_
Beyond the Strange Mirror
The Vampire that Borrowed the Window - _(Wonder what he used it for)_
The Mad Poor People

*Trilogies!*
Houdini's Hyborian - _(Conan! Master of escape!)_
Cloven Hoof Hyborian - _(Conan! The Minotaur!)_
The Eternal Hyborian

Killing Jenny Everywhere - _(A murder is being plotted!)_
Destroying Jenny Everywhere - _(They're getting desperate)_
The Magic of Jenny Everywhere - _(Sounds like they failed to destroy her  )_

For the Party - _(Political thriller?)_
The Party that Must Not Run
The Party Rules - _(Or maybe: The Party's Rules)_

The Ticket of the Automatic Weirds - _(Makes me wonder who, or what, these 'Weirds' are and why they're automatic)_
Radiant Weirds
The Doctor of the Weirds
For the Weirds - _(It's turning into a long series  )_

I'm surprised at how many of these actually sound like books I'd like to read.

Edit: *Just a few extra that made me laugh.*
Hollywood is Undead
Drapes For Tragic Wrath - _(Drapes of Wrath!!)_
Into The We - _(I first read it as 'Wee')_
The Edible Gods - _(All hail the CHOCOLATE BUNNY!)_
The Zombie of Undead Lady MacBeth
The Captain Hook of the Damned Hideous Birthday Present
The Hideous Gray Farm House - _(It can't be that bad, can it?)_


----------



## The Blue Lotus (Apr 8, 2014)

Shreddies said:


> 1)Maybe it's about someone trying to help out all those princes' that were cursed by a wicked witch that didn't know the difference between frogs and toads?
> 
> 2)
> Killing Jenny Everywhere - _(A murder is being plotted!)_
> ...



1) Good point. 

2) That made me laugh until I had a rib cramp!

Edit: I took my meds and this sounded like a good idea for a challenge. "Killed by Aladdin - _(Arabian Nights gone wrong)" _It could just be the meds talking, but that's a challenge I'd love to do!


----------



## Michael J. Tobias (Apr 9, 2014)

_Satan Was the Rabbit_

I'm just gonna leave that there. Monty Python jokes, commence.


----------



## Shreddies (Apr 11, 2014)

Michael J. Tobias said:


> _Satan Was the Rabbit_



Hah! That explains a lot, actually. 

How about:
_The Drapes Without the Silent Options_
_The Corpse of The Ultimate Eternal Gentleman_
_The Whispering Copper Women_ - Sounds like someone's pennies are talking to him.

Or my favorite this time around:
_An Edible Plan On Thieves_


----------



## Rinzei (Apr 14, 2014)

Shreddies said:


> Sounds like a fan fic retelling of Majora's Mask.


Now we just need something about Wind, and we have a trilogy on the go!




Shreddies said:


> Killing Jenny Everywhere - _(A murder is being plotted!)_
> Destroying Jenny Everywhere - _(They're getting desperate)_
> The Magic of Jenny Everywhere - _(Sounds like they failed to destroy her  )_



Ah, see, I would have put that in reverse! Jenny is magic, all is well - okay, now someone is out to destroy Jenny - finally, MURDER OF JENNY. Geeze, what did Jenny do to piss someone off so much?


----------



## stephenspower (Apr 14, 2014)

The Accidental Tower

The Grave Opportunity

The Sea of Fallen Space



Freakin' gold, these titles.


----------



## AnneL (Apr 16, 2014)

Huckleberry Finn Hung the Guest
The Gunsmoke and the Opportunity
The Labyrinth of Eternal Drapes


----------



## Angelic Randomness (May 26, 2014)

I decided to give the generator a try. 


1) Cupid Angelo: Name Meaning - Angel Angel. Okay then. 

2) Embraced By Exile: Oh! This one's pretty good! Into to my title collecting book it goes 

3) At the My Power: Get rid of "the" and this one is golden! 

4) Horde, Go: I really don't get what's with this type of title the generator produces.

5) ForceMarch: ....

My Conclusion: This generator isn't bad. I got a couple of good titles from it that I liked. But most other ones just stunk. Fought to Fight? Redundant much? Him in the Skunk? No comment.


----------



## stephenspower (May 27, 2014)

I'm working on my third story inspired by this generator, "Automatic Sky," having already written "The Accidental Tower" and "The Mirror Cracks" (originally "The Mirror Crows).


----------



## stephenspower (May 29, 2014)

And look at that: "The Accidental Tower" was picked up by 365 Tomorrows. Link in my signature, if anyone's interested.


----------



## nlough (Jul 20, 2014)

"The Atlantis that Shall Save Moon"

This one is just too perfect. Atlantis saves the moon and that's why they sunk to the bottom of the sea. I guess they didn't know the moon controls the tide. Of course add a "the" between "save" and "moon"


----------



## Shreddies (Jul 20, 2014)

Rolled for a few more. These are the ones that made the most sense:

Treasures and Doors
Folk Stars
Mars' Devil
Crossing the Lord
Fighting the Gentleman
Emperor and Faerie
The Yellow Thieves (Maybe they steal the color yellow?  )
Borrowed Night
Day of Sorcery
A Cup of Revolution (A cookbook sparks a revolution? Stranger things have happened.)

Some of them didn't turn out too bad, actually.


----------



## Gryphos (Jul 21, 2014)

I managed to get some interesting ones.

The Stars that would not Embrace Murder
Man, Steal
The Valley of Princess Metronome (I actually really like this one)
The Men with the Clockwork Kitchen
Murdering Peter Pan (I don't think the Stars would stand for that)
Corpse, Laugh
Dog of Sherlock Holmes (Sherlock Hounds?)
The Girl Girl (As opposed to the Boy Girl)
A Damned Eternity Without Goblins (I know right! Where the hell are the goblins?)
Be Tsan-lo (Who the **** is Tsan-lo and why should I be him?)
Apocalypse and Da Vinci (wtf have you gone done now Da Vinci?)
The Dog that Could Fight Rabbit (That's not an achievement)
The Silver Quantum Pirate
The Eternal Accidental Names (Is it just me or is this slightly ironic?)
The Riders of the Ash (Another one I actually like)
The Steam-powered Nomadic Kitchen (_From the makers of 'The Men with the Clockwork Kitchen'..._)
The Tartarus Without the Black Scientist (Did he pull out because he knew he was gonna die first?)
Without the Violet Sea
The Fox that Could Forget
The Atlantis Woman

I am actually seriously tempted to write 'The Valley of Princess Metronome'. I can already imagine something really surreal.


----------



## Lvl20wizard (Jul 21, 2014)

GeekDavid said:


> Maybe someone should start a challenge to write a story to go with one of those random titles...



A Challenge with this would be really cool! This had me laugh: "The Bus of Odin".


----------



## Mythopoet (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh, this is too fun. 

I'm torn between _The Strange Steel Alexander the Grea_t and _Alexander the Great Fights Worm_.


----------

